
Awesome Falsehood - MarcScott
https://github.com/kdeldycke/awesome-falsehood
======
ascotan
My favorite programmer falsehood is that you can parse HTML with regexes.

[https://blog.codinghorror.com/parsing-html-the-cthulhu-
way/](https://blog.codinghorror.com/parsing-html-the-cthulhu-way/)

